# Wht do you eat when your drunk?



## BoneMonkey (Apr 28, 2008)

im drunk off my ass and im eating a baconatorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I'm going to puke... no seriously, I've been sick for the last two days.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 28, 2008)

and when did wendy's get so expensive 9 fucken  bucks but id id get chicken nuggets but there 99 cents


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 28, 2008)

Last time I was drunk was 1988.

It wasn't all that thrilling really, and I can't afford the booze these days at any rate. 3 beers in one day is currently "a lot for me". Canadians can't get drunk on 3 beers.


----------



## JPH (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like shit. Bet it tastes good, though. Wendy's FTW (better than McDonald's or BurgerKing, that's for sure).

When I had to guard the beer at a party...I'd just sit there, drink Budweiser, eats chips 'n dip, and a hamburger (from off the grill).


----------



## El-ahrairah (Apr 28, 2008)

White Castle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always love a sack of sliders after a few pints.


----------



## PBC (Apr 28, 2008)

Wendys gets my vote for better then BK and Mc.D.  But I wouldn't touch the bacon-bomb there. 
Back in the day I got tacobell when i got drunk. Except it gets abit messy sometimes. and I can't clean much when I'm drunk. it just doesn't work. I'm alittle more of a light weight since I stopped drinking much after high school (LOL?) and didn't do much drinking in college.
I do enjoy beer but not generic skunkpiss beer if I can avoid it. I drink stuff more like Magic Hat (vermont brews) or Sebago brew or Gritty Mc.Duffs (Maine brews) 
I'd rather drink wine than beer in most situations because I'm weird like that and I actually prefer the wine headiness to the beer sluggishness. But when I'm with friends its beer of course.
And I don't think I've had enough wine to get really drunk...probably...ever?  And wine and taco bell...well, screw that.


----------



## altorn (Apr 28, 2008)

I haven't been drunk before but i would probably eat a Big Crunch Sandwich from KFC. LOL


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2008)

Blocks of cheese.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 28, 2008)

A girl...err...oh you mean as in eat eat not the other "eat". Well I don't remember it but apparently they made me eat a big chunk of wasabi


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 28, 2008)

Lawl, the last time I was drunk I ate an ice cream


----------



## 420 (Apr 28, 2008)

nothing but some lays and after that i eat my girl


----------



## moozxy (Apr 28, 2008)

Last time I ate chips.


----------



## Little (Apr 28, 2008)

Outside of our student union there's a burger van, called Mario's. its skanky as hell and during the day no one in their right mind goes there!!  but yeah when your drunk, a skanky cheeseburger from mario seems like a good idea. Can have a night out, including a skank burger, for £7 *nods* that's lets see.... £1 to get in, £1 for cloakroom, 3 drinks @ £1 ea (a few drinks from other people of course!). £2 for burger.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 28, 2008)

It dont get's me drunk, but good beer and some chips or snacks is magicall combination.


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 28, 2008)

I eat a good lamb donor kebab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On a side-note, it's been medically proven that the best thing to have after alcohol is anything that is really greasy, this is because the grease from the food absorbs the alcohol quickly!  Donor Kebab definitely fits the bill


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 28, 2008)

Fortunately, I've never been drunk and hopefully never will be.

To me the whole ideal is just, sickening...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Outside of our student union there's a burger van, called Mario's. its skanky as hell and during the day no one in their right mind goes there!!  but yeah when your drunk, a skanky cheeseburger from mario seems like a good idea. Can have a night out, including a skank burger, for £7 *nods* that's lets see.... £1 to get in, £1 for cloakroom, 3 drinks @ £1 ea (a few drinks from other people of course!). £2 for burger.


There is a chip shop in Corby that I swear is coated in chlamydia, its absolutely vile and the girls that work there are so damn chavvy you can't understand a word they say.


----------



## bootmonster (Apr 28, 2008)

Macaroni cheese and curly fries


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

This guy said to me, "You are what you eat."

I replied, "Who are you callin' a pussy?"


----------



## TaMs (Apr 28, 2008)

Everything


----------



## Tanas (Apr 28, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> I eat a good lamb donor kebab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The grease in a donor kebab happens to be "hydrogenated vegetable oil" which is possibly the worse thing that you can eat. Look it up...


----------



## IainDS (Apr 28, 2008)

Walkers Ready Salted crisps.


----------



## Tomobobo (Apr 28, 2008)

Waffle House, or IHOP.  Best drunk food.


----------



## Orc (Apr 28, 2008)

Usually one of the people in the party or pavement.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 28, 2008)

more beer


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 28, 2008)

Hotdog buns and/or bread. They absorb alcohol allowing you to continue drinking. I wouldn't normally eat anything else as history has taught me eating + drinking = barfing.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 28, 2008)

Rancid pork!
Especially if it's a nice hot day.
Those aren't maggots, they're Flavor Enhancers™...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Rancid pork!



I'm sure they opened for MegaDeth ...


----------



## The Teej (Apr 28, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Hotdog buns and/or bread. They absorb alcohol allowing you to continue drinking. I wouldn't normally eat anything else as history has taught me eating + drinking = barfing.



But drinking - eating = puking up your guts (literally)

So what would you rather do? Puke up food or gut lining?

Anyway, I eat a good old Doner Kebab. Possibly a burger too.


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> I eat a good lamb donor kebab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm, kebab    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only you should eat it _before_ drinking, not afterwards. Line your stomach with some grease


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 28, 2008)

Cheeseburgers, cause the pub does a free barbeque


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm really drunk right now... And all I have had to eat is... wine... Cheap, cheap wine...


----------



## apd (Apr 28, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> I eat a good lamb donor kebab
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I second the Kebab


----------



## The Teej (Apr 28, 2008)

Cheap wine? Ah man, how can you drink that stuff :/ I can only drink good wines (unlike beer or lager, where I'll drink pretty much anything).

Psyfira - Your pub does free barbeques? I so want to go to your pub!


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 28, 2008)

I ate a huge burrito last time I was drunk.  My friends somehow convinced each other to get drunk before the sun went down.  Terrible idea.  The place was around 10 blocks away from my house, and we walked there.  At one point during our trek, we found these curtains at a bus stop and had some fun with that.  We ended up throwing them over the bus stop, which completely covered it...Anyways, we somehow reached our destination.  That burrito was the best burrito I've ever ate in my life.  I'm not sure how I was able to order it though.  I don't remember much from that day.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 28, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Cheap wine? Ah man, how can you drink that stuff :/ I can only drink good wines (unlike beer or lager, where I'll drink pretty much anything). Psyfira - Your pub does free barbeques? I so want to go to your pub!


Every friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reckon it's a peace offering to compensate for the wtf-you-sure-we're-not-in-a-club high drink prices. You'd better like burgers cause that's all they do (or rolls with a square of cheese chucked in for vegetarians 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'm not fussy when it comes to wine; only drink it with a meal so when someone else brings the bottle you don't ask questions.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 29, 2008)

Well a free barbeque would pretty much nullify high prices for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, fair dos about the Wine.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 29, 2008)

I once got drunk on red cordial, boy that was fun!

Oh yeah about eating, it was probably just crappy party food.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 1, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bread/hotdog buns are still food. They both soak up the liquor, ease your stomach, AND making puking (if you do) a less rough experience. It's all-purpose, baby.


----------



## The Teej (May 2, 2008)

I was talking about vs. eating nothing, numpty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Obvoiusly bread soaks up alcohol well good. Pasta is also good, and nicer.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 3, 2008)

I don't drink, but I've worked at a bar before. People like to eat the greasiest crap possible. Like hot wings, mozzerella sticks, and the big nachos and burgers.


----------



## greyhound (May 3, 2008)

pasta usually these days.

A large hawaiian pizza from the shop up the road used to be a regular thing


----------



## Razorwing (May 3, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> People like to eat the greasiest crap possible. Like hot wings, mozzerella sticks, and the big nachos and burgers.



Yer! Its gotta be something with a bit of grease on it, I usually go for a burger or sometimes a pizza after a good booze up


----------



## muckers (May 4, 2008)

All sorts - this past semester I've been inadvertently working my way through the local takeaway place's menu. Kebab's, burgers, pizzas etc. etc.

Though my food of choice is usually a kebab. Pitta bread. Garlic sauce. Lots of nice lettuce. Score!

Or if I'm feeling cheap/lazy then I'll just crack open a loaf of bread in the kitchen and sit and eat it until I fall asleep. Also score!


----------



## gaboumafou (May 9, 2008)

Pretzels. I love pretzel on those drinking nights!


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Never got drunk.  So... pie?


----------



## The Worst (May 9, 2008)

buffalo wings, calzones, cheese steaks, pizza, twin pops, and burritos.

free BBQ is normally is accompanied by free beer.  

I don't know what a kebab is exactly?  But it looks like what we call a gyro (yee-ro) I think it's Greek.  and yes they are delicious.


----------



## hogg (May 9, 2008)

Roscoe's chicken and waffles... cant go wrong there


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

Noodles!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 10, 2008)

well this is based of my experiences, 
when you dont have anything to eat your sick as a dog in the morning, but if you eat a big meal you throw up... I find snacks like chips or buscuits good in that regard. That way theres still somthing to soak up the alcahole. 

Cake is also a good one.


----------



## Turmoil (May 15, 2008)

A greasy Souvlaki


----------



## iwakura (May 15, 2008)

I like sushi when I'm drunk for some reason o_o... (but I usually get drunk of sake, not beer)

curry is good for beer, imo.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

I never got drunk before so I wouldn't know. ;p


----------



## Psyfira (May 15, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> I don't know what a kebab is exactly?


Let's be honest, I don't think anyone does :S


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 15, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> im drunk off my ass and im eating a baconatorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


...do you keep posting the same burger over and over again?  Cause that's kinda gross.

I don't eat anything beyond salty snacks.
Peanuts, chips, etc.


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab
Kebabs=Tasty slabs of meat on a stick


----------



## Warren_303 (May 15, 2008)

Donor Kebab eh? Looks alright.

I ate Papa Murphy's pizza chicken garlic couple days ago ...mmm. Watched a clockwork orange first time that day too.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 15, 2008)

Cheesy chips with garlic mayo for me last night when I was completely trashed


----------



## muckers (May 16, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really - yes that's a kind of kebab, but not the one people are talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's strips of meat shaved off something like this:






Then put in some kind of bread, most people go for pitta, with optional salads and/or sauces to give you something horrific yet delicious like this:

http://www.personneltoday.com/assets/getAs...spx?ItemID=4643

Incidentally, you're never told what 'meat' it supposedly is. It's just donner meat. So it's either not meat at all and is mainly cardboard and fat or it's meat from an animal that you just don't eat. Like dog. Or squirrel.


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2008)

muckers said:
			
		

> Incidentally, you're never told what 'meat' it supposedly is. It's just donner meat. So it's either not meat at all and is mainly cardboard and fat or it's meat from an animal that you just don't eat. Like dog. Or squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muckers (May 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, i know which kebab you're talking about - i'm talking about the same one. But i'm always wary of small, greasy, corner shop takeaways that charge small amounts of money for a lot of 'meat' haha.


----------



## Prime (May 17, 2008)

Yuck, Kabab


----------



## Lee79 (May 17, 2008)

Cheese and tomato toasties


----------



## podunk1269 (May 17, 2008)

taco bell everytime


----------



## muckers (May 17, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Yuck, Kabab



I tried eating one while sober the other day...and I couldn't do it. It was nasty. The alcohol must destroy taste buds.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Döner Kebab



fix'd.

the secret is: eat a lot BEFORE you get drunk : )
afterwards: lots of coffee with salt and a lemon (don't tell me it doesn't work unless you have tried it yourself : )

Thats what i do every weekend


----------



## Man18 (May 18, 2008)

My whole face, chest and throat go numb when im drunk so it doesnt really matter. Last time I was drunk I tried eating a salad and couldnt taste anything and my whole throat was numb so i couldnt swallow and started to choke on a piece of lettuce. But that night I nearly got sent to the hospit for alch pois.


----------



## Harumy (May 18, 2008)

Pizza!!!


----------

